# CODE QUOTE: Lennart Poettering



## vermaden (Mar 10, 2011)

Lennart Poettering is 'famous' for creating *pulseaudio* stack, here is a commit from his latest 'art' named *systemd*.


```
+ log_warning("[color="Red"]/usr appears to be on a different file system than /. This is not supported anymore.[/color] "
+             "Some things will probably break (sometimes even silently) in mysterious ways.");
```

COMMIT: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/systemd/commit/?id=80758717a6359cbe6048f43a17c2b53a3ca8c2fa


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2011)

Jee, even more linuxisms x(


----------



## oliverh (Mar 10, 2011)

The one who doesn't care about portability at all.



> What I actually suggested in that interview was not so much that the BSDs should adopt the Linux APIs, but instead that people should just forget about the BSDs. Full stop.



A comment of Lennart himself to this article: http://lwn.net/Articles/430598/#Comments


----------



## Alt (Mar 10, 2011)

Normally linux users/writers dont care HOW it works, they just happy THING works anyhow


----------



## nekoexmachina (Mar 10, 2011)

> Normally linux users/writers dont care HOW it works, they just happy THING works anyhow


:lol:


----------



## aragon (Mar 10, 2011)

It's been said that at the bottom of the mainstream lies mediocrity.  I guess these things are inevitable as Linux enters the mainstream.


----------



## Bentley (Mar 11, 2011)

Iâ€™m no fan of Poettering, but this is justified/explained on the FreeDesktop wiki. Basically, /usr is not a problem with systemd, but with other things in Linux land â€” systemd is only reporting it.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 11, 2011)

http://memegenerator.net/Lennart-Poettering/ImageMacro/5936288/Portability-What-da-hell-do-ya-mean-


----------



## phoenix (Mar 17, 2011)

Bentley said:
			
		

> Iâ€™m no fan of Poettering, but this is justified/explained on the FreeDesktop wiki. Basically, /usris not a problem with systemd, but with other things in Linux land â€” systemd is only reporting it.



What's sad is the complete and utter lack of cooperation between the different projects that make up "the Linux OS".

The systemd folks know there's an issue, but they won't work with the community to find out what needs to be moved to / in order for separate /usr to work.

The udev folks don't seem to care if they spam the /usr filesystem and that it breaks things for others.

The PCI ID database folks don't seem to care if they spam the /usr filesystem when there's consumers under / that need access to it.

And so on and so forth.

That's the nice thing about FreeBSD: it's developed as a whole, so if something is developed that needs to access resources under /usr very early in the boot sequence, then solutions to make it work are looked at.

Would it really be that hard for the systemd folks to add a "critical filesystems" checkpoint, and to add /usr to that?  Every other init system out there can handle that ... except systemd it seems.


----------

